# Exclusive Car Care: Carbon Black BMW M3 (E46) Convertible - Paint Correction



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another thread from Exclusive Car Care:thumb:










This time we have a BMW M3 (E46) in carbon black that was booked in for our Paint Correction Detail

Here is a few photo's of the paintwork in the sun after it was washed, decontaminated and completely stripped of any glazes/fillers or protection.




























Below are a few "before and after" photos during the paint correction process (prior to any refining stages)

Few 50/50 shot's showing the difference made

















































































































































Here is a few shots from around the car after 3 stages of machine polishing were complete.. This folks is how carbon black should look!!
































































Paint was given a IPA wipedown to remove any polishing oils and then Gtechniq C1 was applied.










Roof was treated with Gtechniq I1 which was brushed on and left to dry before a second was applied.










Exhausts polished with Britemax twins


















And finally we have the end result with the sun showing the* true, defect-free condition* of the carbon black paintwork!!

Enjoy!!



































































































































































*Please follow us on Facebook and Twitter for daily updates*.

Thanks for reading


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Incredible Jay, was looking forward to seeing this after seeing a few pics on Twitter!

The colour is amazing!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow! Stunning! Great work!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Top work as always Jay. The finish left is flawless :thumb:


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Truely amazing, great clarity and gloss restored


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Awesome work as always, what did you use for correction and refinement?


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Awesome work Jay


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Stunning as ever!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Absolutely awesome!!


----------



## GreenyR (Oct 26, 2011)

Heavily buzzing!!! What a stunning finish!! Top work.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Jay


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Great work as always, love your write ups... your after-pics are second to none, very impressive:doublesho


----------



## spirocheter (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful work! I used to own an E46 in carbon black, a stunning colour, but unforgiving unless done properly, something you've definitely accomplished.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nicely restored and then some :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb Jay, great pics also:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a finish! the best i've ever seen!
totally fell in love with this one!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent work fella

can I ask what polish/pad combo you used


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning work once again Jay. Bringing the best out of carbon black there! Is that kiwi leather I spy too? :argie:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing finish, :thumb:.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning, I'm moving to where you are Always sunny!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Another stunning M3 Jay, you must really love em lol


----------



## Nick$ter (Sep 24, 2012)

top work there!! :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Where are you getting all the sunshine from???!!!

Direct sunlight afters,this is the real deal.

Nice one.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

That simply look's stunning, all done it make's me want it now..lol


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is fantastic a great result.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

stunning finish that


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning shots and work.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exceptional!


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Omg, great!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning job mate :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic finish:thumb:


----------



## sam1owen (Aug 17, 2012)

now thats a nice m3


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks stunning great work


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

What a colour, fantastic work!

Chris.


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Great job:thumb:
The M3 looks fantastic, love that gloss:argie:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work Jay. Im moving to where you are as your getting all the sunshine:buffer:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Incredible Jay, was looking forward to seeing this after seeing a few pics on Twitter!
> 
> The colour is amazing!





matzagrin said:


> Wow! Stunning! Great work!





Ryan said:


> Top work as always Jay. The finish left is flawless :thumb:





raj said:


> Truely amazing, great clarity and gloss restored





Adrian Convery said:


> Awesome work as always, what did you use for correction and refinement?





Mad Ad said:


> Awesome work Jay





matt_83 said:


> Stunning as ever!





AaronGTi said:


> Absolutely awesome!!





GreenyR said:


> Heavily buzzing!!! What a stunning finish!! Top work.





North east Car Care said:


> Cracking work Jay





Keith_Lane said:


> Great work as always, love your write ups... your after-pics are second to none, very impressive:doublesho





spirocheter said:


> Beautiful work! I used to own an E46 in carbon black, a stunning colour, but unforgiving unless done properly, something you've definitely accomplished.





dennis said:


> Nicely restored and then some :thumb:





SimonBash said:


> Superb Jay, great pics also:thumb:





Wout_RS said:


> what a finish! the best i've ever seen!
> totally fell in love with this one!





paulmc08 said:


> Excellent work fella
> 
> can I ask what polish/pad combo you used





Bkjames said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian





Refined Detail said:


> Stunning work once again Jay. Bringing the best out of carbon black there! Is that kiwi leather I spy too? :argie:





deni2 said:


> Amazing finish, :thumb:.





Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning, I'm moving to where you are Always sunny!





stangalang said:


> Another stunning M3 Jay, you must really love em lol





Nick said:


> top work there!! :thumb:





B&B Autostyle said:


> Where are you getting all the sunshine from???!!!
> 
> Direct sunlight afters,this is the real deal.
> 
> Nice one.





k9vnd said:


> That simply look's stunning, all done it make's me want it now..lol





Titanium Htail said:


> That is fantastic a great result.
> 
> Thanks, John Tht.





jlw41 said:


> stunning finish that





FabrizioTDI said:


> Stunning shots and work.





MidlandsCarCare said:


> Exceptional!





Jav_R said:


> Omg, great!!!





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning job mate :thumb:





tonyy said:


> Fantastic finish:thumb:





sam1owen said:


> now thats a nice m3





gb270 said:


> looks stunning great work





ckeir.02mh said:


> What a colour, fantastic work!
> 
> Chris.





Deacon Hays said:


> Great job:thumb:
> The M3 looks fantastic, love that gloss:argie:





Beau Technique said:


> Nice work Jay. Im moving to where you are as your getting all the sunshine:buffer:


Guys, thanks for the comments and feedback :thumb:


----------

